# Win a Richmond Empire Guitar on GC



## GuitarsCanada

Folks, here is a great one for you. Beginning December 1st and running all month, your chance to win a Richmond Empire guitar. This contest is being brought to you by Richmond Guitars, GuitarsCanada.com and Premier Guitar

BONUS PRIZE FOR GC MEMBERS

If you are not already a member of GC then now is the time to join up Register Now. Enter your GC Username in the field provided and if you win, you will also get a Lava 15' Clear Connect Cable to plug your new guitar in with. Retail value $54.99 

























Click here for details on the Richmond Empire Guitar

Rules of the contest

1) Contest is open to residents of Canada only
2) One entry per person
3) Guitar prize awarded by Richmond Guitars
4) Lava Cable provided by the GC Gear Shop
5) Entry is made by following the link below 
6) Winner to be contacted via email

Click Here to Enter Contest


----------



## GuitarsCanada

A review of the Empire. 

[video=youtube;_OdFuPzoe5c]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_OdFuPzoe5c[/video]


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Contest is now open.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I just realized it wont stay on top if I close it. Please remember this is not a post contest. You must enter via the link on the OP


----------



## ezcomes

this is awesome! thx!
entered it earlier!
its a nice guitar...not sure if i'll pass this on to my friends...


----------



## fredyfreeloader

I've entered, looks great now, if everyone replies to the thread when they enter it will always stay on top


----------



## zontar

For some reason the link wasn't working yesterday, but it is today...

Entered...


----------



## Intrepid

I had been looking at the Belmont with a Bigsby for the last couple of weeks so maybe I'll hold off until I win the Empire. Great contest.


----------



## AlterEgo

Wow, thanks another amazing contest!!!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

AlterEgo said:


> Wow, thanks another amazing contest!!!


Stick with GC it will only get better


----------



## sulphur

Done, I'm in!

Cool guitar, I'm liking that pickup combo.

Thanks to Scott and the sponsors for the cool contest!


----------



## Milkman

Yes, as always, thanks to Scott and Richmond Guitats.What a cool retro looking guitar!


----------



## Kenmac

I entered. Thanks again to everybody involved in this contest and good luck to all who entered.


----------



## Guest

GuitarsCanada said:


> I just realized it wont stay on top if I close it. Please remember this is not a post contest. You must enter via the link on the OP


was wondering what happened to my post.


----------



## Big_Daddy

Thanks to GC and Richmond. Premier Guitar is a great mag, too. I can always use another guitar!!


----------



## keeperofthegood

yuppers, thats what I posted too. Im in and will love an email to say YOU WON but heck just entering is fun


----------



## Steve Adams

Just entered too....im a total godin products fan, so I would really Love this guitar!


----------



## Alex Csank

I'm in like Freaking Flynn!


----------



## prodigal_son

This is GREAT!! What a wicked team up too!! Many thanks to to Guitars Canada, Richmond, and Premier Guitar.

Honestly, not blowing smoke here, Premier Guitar is the best guitar magazine in print right now. I have been reading various guitar mags since the late 80's and PG is the ONLY magazine that I continue to go out of my way to both buy and read month after month for it's superior content and coverage. It's just that bloody good of a magazine.


----------



## itbbrian

*I'M in *

Otay buckwheats...I'M in


----------



## mattwest

I'm a huge fan of Godin guitars! I have two Godin guitars already. I've checked out an Empire. They are pretty sweet! I am hoping to pick up a Godin Progression. The one I tested in Toronto this summer blew the pants off any Strat in the store!


----------



## zontar

mattwest said:


> I'm a huge fan of Godin guitars! I have two Godin guitars already. I've checked out an Empire. They are pretty sweet! I am hoping to pick up a Godin Progression. The one I tested in Toronto this summer blew the pants off any Strat in the store!


Those Progressions are nice.

When I first saw them and tried them out they had nicer necks and played and sounded as good as, if not better than Strats that were twice the price.
I wouldn't mind one of them, or the Empire, or just about any Godin actually.


----------



## rockinbluesfan

Looks like a great guitar, however since it's not a lefty or even available as such, I would have to trade or sell it to finance another if I won it! Hope that doesn't diminish my chances tho!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Folks, here is a great one for you. Beginning December 1st and running all month, your chance to win a Richmond Empire guitar. This contest is being brought to you by Richmond Guitars, GuitarsCanada.com and Premier Guitar
> 
> BONUS PRIZE FOR GC MEMBERS
> 
> If you are not already a member of GC then now is the time to join up. Enter your GC Username in the field provided and if you win, you will also get a Lava 15' Clear Connect Cable to plug your new guitar in with. Retail value $54.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for details on the Richmond Empire Guitar
> 
> Rules of the contest
> 
> 1) Contest is open to residents of Canada only
> 2) One entry per person
> 3) Guitar prize awarded by Richmond Guitars
> 4) Lava Cable provided by the GC Gear Shop
> 5) Entry is made by following the link below
> 6) Winner to be contacted via email
> 
> Click Here to Enter Contest



Best of luck to all


----------



## tomgirlbc

thanks for a great giveaway have joined your news letter too. love the posts.


----------



## oppopp2

*Richmond Guitar*

Fantastic contest, Doctor S.!


----------



## zontar

tomgirlbc said:


> thanks for a great giveaway have joined your news letter too. love the posts.


Stick around for the forum itself...

Welcome...


----------



## doriangrey

why did I have to enter personal info like my address when they're going to contact winners via e-mail....annoying...I don't like giving out my address...and I don't understand why I should have to just to enter a contest that is supposed to be online with e-mail notfication...not to sound poopy about it but I don't get why my home address is required for an online contest...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

doriangrey said:


> why did I have to enter personal info like my address when they're going to contact winners via e-mail....annoying...I don't like giving out my address...and I don't understand why I should have to just to enter a contest that is online with e-mail notfication...


Not sure, but I did not create the entry form. But I would advise you not to enter if you do not feel comfortable doing so


----------



## doriangrey

Thank you, I understand...I didn't mean to sound poopy about - I just get tired of having to give out my personal information if I want to participate in online stuff...


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Folks, here is a great one for you. Beginning December 1st and running all month, your chance to win a Richmond Empire guitar. This contest is being brought to you by Richmond Guitars, GuitarsCanada.com and Premier Guitar
> 
> BONUS PRIZE FOR GC MEMBERS
> 
> If you are not already a member of GC then now is the time to join up Register Now. Enter your GC Username in the field provided and if you win, you will also get a Lava 15' Clear Connect Cable to plug your new guitar in with. Retail value $54.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for details on the Richmond Empire Guitar
> 
> Rules of the contest
> 
> 1) Contest is open to residents of Canada only
> 2) One entry per person
> 3) Guitar prize awarded by Richmond Guitars
> 4) Lava Cable provided by the GC Gear Shop
> 5) Entry is made by following the link below
> 6) Winner to be contacted via email
> 
> Click Here to Enter Contest


Everyone getting in on this one?


----------



## mrmatt1972

thanks for reminding me. I've entered now.


----------



## Phrygian

Awesome contest!


----------



## willievega

*Classic*

Looks like you have an instant classic with the Richmond guitar. )


----------



## Peter

That is one sexy looking guitar, thanks for the great contest GC!!!


----------



## Tugbar

In we go.......


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Sure make a nice Xmas present


----------



## Feral Feline

Richmond guitars make me purrrrr, especially ones with a Bigsby attached. I'd add a Bigsby to the Empire were I to win it. 

Another great contest from the fine folks at Guitars Canada – Cheers!


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> Stick with GC it will only get better


I was wondering if you approach these companies for contest items or if they approach GC?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Steadfastly said:


> I was wondering if you approach these companies for contest items or if they approach GC?


They all approach me. I don't think I have ever asked anyone to participate in one


----------



## hollowbody

doriangrey said:


> Thank you, I understand...I didn't mean to sound poopy about - I just get tired of having to give out my personal information if I want to participate in online stuff...


The company's giving away a free guitar - your info is what they receive in return. It's all about marketing and understanding who your customers are. That info is way more important to them than a single guitar's cost.


----------



## zontar

hollowbody said:


> The company's giving away a free guitar - your info is what they receive in return. It's all about marketing and understanding who your customers are. That info is way more important to them than a single guitar's cost.


That's what somebody said about a pedal I won on this site--it was worth it.

As for emails--I use more than one for different purposes.
(One for friends/family and one for online stuff--including contests. If I start getting too much spam I dump it and create a new one.)


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> They all approach me. I don't think I have ever asked anyone to participate in one


The reason I asked is because I frequent another guitar forum and they never have any contests associated with them. I must admit that the contests I can remember, though, are all Canadian companies and never any of the large manufacturers like G, F, M and I. Most should recognize what the initials stand for.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Steadfastly said:


> The reason I asked is because I frequent another guitar forum and they never have any contests associated with them. I must admit that the contests I can remember, though, are all Canadian companies and never any of the large manufacturers like G, F, M and I. Most should recognize what the initials stand for.


Yes, we had Line 6 once but that ended up going to someone in Denver, so we wont do that again. Basically I entertain things that are Canadian only and gives our members a good chance to win. This one is in conjunction with Premier Guitar as many of the Canadian members there cannot enter the contests as they are US only.


----------



## zontar

GuitarsCanada said:


> Yes, we had Line 6 once but that ended up going to someone in Denver, so we wont do that again. Basically I entertain things that are Canadian only and gives our members a good chance to win. This one is in conjunction with Premier Guitar as many of the Canadian members there cannot enter the contests as they are US only.


Every now & then PG will have a contest that is open to Canadian entries, but this one is Canada only, so that makes it even better.

Especially as there are many that are only for the US.
But most American companies have US only giveaways--something about tax laws and laws governing contests.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Best of luck to all


----------



## hardasmum

doriangrey said:


> why did I have to enter personal info like my address when they're going to contact winners via e-mail....annoying...I don't like giving out my address...and I don't understand why I should have to just to enter a contest that is supposed to be online with e-mail notfication...not to sound poopy about it but I don't get why my home address is required for an online contest...


Don't enter the contest. Easy peasy. Geez!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Folks, here is a great one for you. Beginning December 1st and running all month, your chance to win a Richmond Empire guitar. This contest is being brought to you by Richmond Guitars, GuitarsCanada.com and Premier Guitar
> 
> BONUS PRIZE FOR GC MEMBERS
> 
> If you are not already a member of GC then now is the time to join up Register Now. Enter your GC Username in the field provided and if you win, you will also get a Lava 15' Clear Connect Cable to plug your new guitar in with. Retail value $54.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for details on the Richmond Empire Guitar
> 
> Rules of the contest
> 
> 1) Contest is open to residents of Canada only
> 2) One entry per person
> 3) Guitar prize awarded by Richmond Guitars
> 4) Lava Cable provided by the GC Gear Shop
> 5) Entry is made by following the link below
> 6) Winner to be contacted via email
> 
> Click Here to Enter Contest



Should make a nice late xmas present


----------



## barglefurn

great guitars, great contest, hope I win.


----------



## ratdog

I'm in for a chance to win !!


----------



## tech_1230

One of my favorite guitar manufacturers . A great Christmas gift for some one.


----------



## bluesguitar1972

Never played a Richmond Guitar - love to try one.


----------



## Steadfastly

doriangrey said:


> Thank you, I understand...I didn't mean to sound poopy about - I just get tired of having to give out my personal information if I want to participate in online stuff...


If you're not comfortable giving out your address and other info, you can always make it fictitious. Then, if you win, you can correct it down the road. Or you could use my address and not correct it if you win. I will take good care of your guitar.:thanks5qx:


----------



## Biggy Boy

Cool great contest!
Hey If I win can I get a lefty one?????

Glen


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Biggy Boy said:


> Cool great contest!
> Hey If I win can I get a lefty one?????
> 
> Glen


Not sure they come in Lefty but if you win, you can ask them


----------



## GuitarsCanada

There has been about 1600 entries to the contest. Better odds than any lottery you could enter


----------



## doriangrey

another cool contest!!!


----------



## rcacs

If I'm not home when you deliver it, just leave in my garage beside all my empties....

cheers!

rick in mb


----------



## ezcomes

it would be an excellent christmas present...

have a good one everyone! 

enjoy it, whomever wins it!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Folks, here is a great one for you. Beginning December 1st and running all month, your chance to win a Richmond Empire guitar. This contest is being brought to you by Richmond Guitars, GuitarsCanada.com and Premier Guitar
> 
> BONUS PRIZE FOR GC MEMBERS
> 
> If you are not already a member of GC then now is the time to join up Register Now. Enter your GC Username in the field provided and if you win, you will also get a Lava 15' Clear Connect Cable to plug your new guitar in with. Retail value $54.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for details on the Richmond Empire Guitar
> 
> Rules of the contest
> 
> 1) Contest is open to residents of Canada only
> 2) One entry per person
> 3) Guitar prize awarded by Richmond Guitars
> 4) Lava Cable provided by the GC Gear Shop
> 5) Entry is made by following the link below
> 6) Winner to be contacted via email
> 
> Click Here to Enter Contest


20 days gone already?? Month is going fast


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Get in before it's too late


----------



## scratch

*always in*

because you can never have too many ...


----------



## strat1957

Thanks for the opportunity to win the Richmond. I have a Godin SDXT it's a great guitar.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Few more days to go


----------



## GuitarsCanada

GuitarsCanada said:


> Folks, here is a great one for you. Beginning December 1st and running all month, your chance to win a Richmond Empire guitar. This contest is being brought to you by Richmond Guitars, GuitarsCanada.com and Premier Guitar
> 
> BONUS PRIZE FOR GC MEMBERS
> 
> If you are not already a member of GC then now is the time to join up Register Now. Enter your GC Username in the field provided and if you win, you will also get a Lava 15' Clear Connect Cable to plug your new guitar in with. Retail value $54.99
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click here for details on the Richmond Empire Guitar
> 
> Rules of the contest
> 
> 1) Contest is open to residents of Canada only
> 2) One entry per person
> 3) Guitar prize awarded by Richmond Guitars
> 4) Lava Cable provided by the GC Gear Shop
> 5) Entry is made by following the link below
> 6) Winner to be contacted via email
> 
> Click Here to Enter Contest




Almost done with this one. Get in while you can


----------



## ezcomes

good luck everyone! would love to have this!


----------



## rollingdam

has the winner been announced?


----------



## GuitarsCanada

rollingdam said:


> has the winner been announced?


Winner is to be notified by email. I will pass along the details once I get them from PG


----------



## rcacs

I have been waiting for the mailman all morning, now realize that they prob don't deliver on New Years Day....doh!

cheers!

rick in mb


----------



## georgemg

rcacs said:


> I have been waiting for the mailman all morning, now realize that they prob don't deliver on New Years Day....doh!
> 
> cheers!
> 
> rick in mb


Sorry to disappoint you Rick, but I don't think they'll be sending out consolation prizes after I win the guitar ;->

Just kidding, good luck to everyone that entered!


----------



## Steadfastly

My email is on............................????


----------



## keeperofthegood

GEEE Its only 1:15 EST ..... thats ONLY three hours ago in BC and at 10:15am I bet their tongues are still fuzzy 9kkhhd


----------



## washburned

I have a new e-mail addresss.....not sure i updated here....how do I?


----------



## zontar

well we'll all be waiting--it may take a while--possibly sometime on Monday...


----------



## Alex Csank

I wonder when we'll hear about the winner.


----------



## Steadfastly

Alex Csank said:


> I wonder when we'll hear about the winner.


Alex: I'll let you know the moment I win.:thanks5qx:


----------



## GuitarsCanada

I don't think the folks at PG are back to work yet. I will get with them tomorrow and see what the schedule is


----------



## ezcomes

interesting...can't wait to hear who won...as much as i'd like to, i hope whomever wins, enjoys the guitar!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

The winner of the contest was *Ted Van Boort *of Hamilton

Not sure if he is a member of GC at this point.


----------



## Steadfastly

GuitarsCanada said:


> The winner of the contest was *Ted Van Boort *of Hamilton
> 
> Not sure if he is a member of GC at this point.


Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Steadfastly said:


> Thanks for letting us know.


I think they are going to get him to take some pictures of himself with the guitar when he gets it. I will post that up when available


----------



## blam

GuitarsCanada said:


> The winner of the contest was *Ted Van Boort *of Hamilton
> 
> Not sure if he is a member of GC at this point.


they seem to have completely misspelled my name!


----------



## GuitarsCanada

blam said:


> they seem to have completely misspelled my name!


How far off is it???


----------



## blam

GuitarsCanada said:


> How far off is it???


I normally spell it "Brian Lam"


----------



## GuitarsCanada

blam said:


> I normally spell it "Brian Lam"


Thats pretty close


----------



## keeperofthegood

blam said:


> they seem to have completely misspelled my name!
> 
> 
> 
> GuitarsCanada said:
> 
> 
> 
> How far off is it???
> 
> 
> 
> blam said:
> 
> 
> 
> I normally spell it "Brian Lam"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

 
I can hear it now!


----------



## zontar

Oh well--but then I have won other stuff--so that's cool...

Hopefully the winner reveals himself--and if he's not here, he will be...


----------



## shoretyus

Hamilton is still a suburb of Edmonton right.....


----------



## jetavana

lucky duck. If you need someone to keep it warm for you, give me a call. LOL

Let us know how you like it when you get it!


----------



## blam

shoretyus said:


> Hamilton is still a suburb of Edmonton right.....


I know right, they even got my city wrong!!!


----------



## Incognito

Damn I thought I was a member...Been reading the forum unregistered.Anyway I am now a REGISTERED MEMBER.after a few emails with Matt Roberts at Premier Guitar,I will be receiving the guitar in about 6 weeks.I know ,sounds like a long time but Matt and the folks at Godin/Richmond went out of their way to alter the prize to help me out.You see,the giveaway guitar is a single cutaway..Right Handed....and I'm a lefty.
In a manner I've never encountered before they went above and beyond to offer me a Godin Session Black Burst SG (Lefty) as an option,which I accepted....and yes Matt has asked that I have pictures taken after I receive the guitar.
Cheers,
TVB


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Incognito said:


> Damn I thought I was a member...Been reading the forum unregistered.Anyway I am now a REGISTERED MEMBER.after a few emails with Matt Roberts at Premier Guitar,I will be receiving the guitar in about 6 weeks.I know ,sounds like a long time but Matt and the folks at Godin/Richmond went out of their way to alter the prize to help me out.You see,the giveaway guitar is a single cutaway..Right Handed....and I'm a lefty.
> In a manner I've never encountered before they went above and beyond to offer me a Godin Session Black Burst SG (Lefty) as an option,which I accepted....and yes Matt has asked that I have pictures taken after I receive the guitar.
> Cheers,
> TVB


Congrats on winning that guitar. Show us some pics when you get it. Sorry I cant send you the Lava Cable but now that you are a member, you just might get one some day. Stay tuned for more giveaways this year.


----------



## zontar

Well congrats on the guitar--welcome to GC--stick around and let us know how it plays--and enjoy!


----------



## cheezyridr

congrats on the win!


----------



## Steadfastly

Incognito: Now that you're on GC we hope you won't be so "Incognito". Congrats. We'll look forward to some pics.


----------



## Kenmac

Incognito said:


> Damn I thought I was a member...Been reading the forum unregistered.Anyway I am now a REGISTERED MEMBER.after a few emails with Matt Roberts at Premier Guitar,I will be receiving the guitar in about 6 weeks.I know ,sounds like a long time but Matt and the folks at Godin/Richmond went out of their way to alter the prize to help me out.You see,the giveaway guitar is a single cutaway..Right Handed....and I'm a lefty.
> In a manner I've never encountered before they went above and beyond to offer me a Godin Session Black Burst SG (Lefty) as an option,which I accepted....and yes Matt has asked that I have pictures taken after I receive the guitar.
> Cheers,
> TVB


Congratulations and I agree, that was really nice of them to offer you a left handed guitar. Looking forward to the photos.


----------



## blam

Incognito said:


> Damn I thought I was a member...Been reading the forum unregistered.Anyway I am now a REGISTERED MEMBER.after a few emails with Matt Roberts at Premier Guitar,I will be receiving the guitar in about 6 weeks.I know ,sounds like a long time but Matt and the folks at Godin/Richmond went out of their way to alter the prize to help me out.You see,the giveaway guitar is a single cutaway..Right Handed....and I'm a lefty.
> In a manner I've never encountered before they went above and beyond to offer me a Godin Session Black Burst SG (Lefty) as an option,which I accepted....and yes Matt has asked that I have pictures taken after I receive the guitar.
> Cheers,
> TVB


black burst sg is a gorgeous finish. congrats


----------

